# Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten



## bolla151 (27. September 2013)

*Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*

Hey leute, ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr euern PC reinigt, ich weis nicht wie man es rictig macht, manche meiner freunde meinten, man soll den PC mit dem Kompressor Auspusten, kann da was Kaputt gehen ?


----------



## Mauricius (27. September 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*

Hi,

ich reinige meinen PC regelmäßig mit einem Kompressor. Kaputt gehen kann da eigentlich nichts wenn du aufpasst und genug Abstand hast. Der Druck sollte halt nicht zu übertrieben sein.


----------



## bolla151 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*

Ok danke


----------



## Kerkilabro (27. September 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*

Natürlich vorher die Ventilatorenblätter festkleben oder ganz ausbauen bevor man einen Tornado durchs Gehäuse jagt.


----------



## JPW (27. September 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Natürlich vorher die Ventilatorenblätter festkleben oder ganz ausbauen bevor man einen Tornado durchs Gehäuse jagt.


 
Das lese ich auch immer wieder. 
Warum muss man das machen?


----------



## stevie4one (27. September 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*

Weil die Dinger sonst gerne wie ein Dynamo elektrische Ladung aufbauen könnten ... Alternativ kannst du das Case aber auch mit nem Staubsauger vom Staub befreien ... natürlich auch entsprechend vorsichtig und nicht auf höchster Stufe ...


----------



## DjTomCat (27. September 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*

Ich benutze immer Pinsel und Staubsauger.


----------



## bolla151 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*

ok danke an alle für die vielen Antworten, ich hab den Kompressor genommen


----------



## dragonlort (28. September 2013)

Es geht natürlich auch mit eine luftdruck dose aber bin da jetzt nicht so von überzeugt.


----------



## End0fSeven (28. September 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Es geht natürlich auch mit eine luftdruck dose aber bin da jetzt nicht so von überzeugt.


 
Das mach ich nie wieder, habe einmal eine extrem Schlechte erwischt, da kam wasser raus... Musste dann voll lange warten bis das wasser verdunstet war.


----------



## Stread (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*

Wie macht ihr das mit diesem klebenden Staub?  An meinem Lüfter ist z.B. eine Schicht die bekommt man nur mit Wattestäbchen weg.

Kann man einen CPU Kühler eigentlich mit Wasser waschen? Natürlich nach dem abmontieren


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*

Ja den Cpu kühler kannst du natürlich mit Wasser waschen allerdings würde ich ihn vor dem Wiedereinbau komplett

trocken


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*



Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Das mach ich nie wieder, habe einmal eine extrem Schlechte erwischt, da kam wasser raus... Musste dann voll lange warten bis das wasser verdunstet war.


 
Roflcopter!
Das war kein Wasser. Das war das Gas, dass bei der Expansion abkühlt und dadurch bei zu langem Sprühen flüssig wird.  
Thx for making my day.

Druckluftdosen sind eine praktische und gute Option.


----------



## End0fSeven (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*



jamie schrieb:


> Roflcopter!
> Das war kein Wasser. Das war das Gas, dass bei der Expansion abkühlt und dadurch bei zu langem Sprühen flüssig wird.
> Thx for making my day.
> 
> Druckluftdosen sind eine praktische und gute Option.


 
Tschuldigung 

War mir dann aber trotzdem nicht sicher ob das Leitet oder nicht :/

Das war nichtmal bei langem drauf Sprühen gewessen, hatte die Dose leider auch leicht schräg gehalten, war aber auch fast leer. Naja, für sowas benutze ich jetzt meinen Staubsauger, bei dem kann man denn Schlauch auch zum Blasen benutzen, einfach Schlauch umhängen, mit PC raus, und dann kanns losgehen


----------



## jamie (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Reinigung vom Gehäuse + Komponenten*

Kein Ding, hatte mich bloß amüsiert.  
Das Zeug ist kein Problem, das wird ruck zuck wieder gasförmig.


----------

